# What keywords do you use to find lumber deals on Craigslist?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I see great scores of lumber from Craigslist here. Yet, here in Northern Nevada it's barren. I use "Lumber" as keyword search in the area (within 200 mile range including Sacramento )and 98% listings come from mills or professional dealers. Other 2% is plywood/2×4's from concrete use it seems.


----------



## Fallout (Dec 19, 2015)

I use the term "Lumber" also and come up with a lot of rough sawn stuff, some of it's a good deal, others aren't. A few professional lumber mills mixed in but a lot of private sellers too. I also use the term "wood" in the materials section and can find some decent stuff. If I'm looking for a specific species I'll use that tern, also I'll try "kiln dried" or "rough cut" just to cover the bases. "reclaimed" works sometimes too, nice seasoned stuff with character for the 'rustic' projects.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Why not use species names, like Walnut, Sapele, Cherry, Maple.

Actually, I just typically browse a few specific categories rather than searching. I usually look at "materials" and "tools" on my iPad while watching TV each evening.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Your key words are Northern Nevada. Trying to find lumber in nevada is like trying to find it in Southern Idaho.
If it isn't sage brush or juniper. It had to be imported. If you had to import it your going to use it not sell it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Reno, huh? Looks like those greenies shut down all the logging there…... Too bad…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Your key words are Northern Nevada. Trying to find lumber in nevada is like trying to find it in Southern Idaho.
> If it isn t sage brush or juniper. It had to be imported. If you had to import it your going to use it not sell it.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Being in Nevada was my first thought too. I think if you lived in some of the midwestern and eastern states you would have better luck.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Northern Nevada (at least Reno, NV) is at the base of the Sierra Mountains. Not barren wasteland like Vegas desert area  I can travel 1-2 hours and there are 3 lumber mills on the California side. Which I actually may go visit and take a tour, just for the sake of awe.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish I could find other sources here. Where I am, woodworking is pretty nonexistent. There are a few mills in Phoenix but I rarely go there and when I do, it's not usually during normal business hours.

I guess I need to actually put up my sawmill on craigslist in the off chance someone is looking for some local varieties of lumber.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

trade ya Woody. My Bessey clamp set for your sawmill  could come in handy here for harvesting lumber!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> trade ya Woody. My Bessey clamp set for your sawmill  could come in handy here for harvesting lumber!
> 
> - Holbs


Yeah, that would pay for about 4 blades haha


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

try logging,then ask them where they send their logs,then check there.
A lot of people don't use CL because in many places it's a waste of time with A holes wanting to get "redwood"for .50 a BF and scammers.So they can be out there just not on CL.


----------



## Fallout (Dec 19, 2015)

Not to brag ( ok, a little bit ) I met an older gentleman today who's ad I saw on CL. He is planning to move and doesn't want to transport most of his pile. He was selling domestic and exotic woods for 2 bucks a board foot! The ad had been up a few weeks so most of the great stuff was gone, but I did manage to pick up a few pieces to play with. He had ash, cherry, and maple for domestics, and as I can get that locally I went for the exotic pile. I got a 12/4×6" x 72" slab of mahogany, a 3 bd ft bundle of teak cutoffs, about 6 bd ft of ebony, some African mahogany, zebrawood and a few mystery pieces I'll probably need help identifying. 60 bucks for the lot! His ad can up under the keyword "cherry", and nothing else.

Woodworkerssource.com is in Arizona, they have some great looking stuff, albeit they're retail prices.


----------

